# 17 inch Rally II



## Dan Cooper (Aug 24, 2018)

I want to go with the year One 17" Rally II cast wheels on my 1967 Lemans. Any suggestions on tire size? I don't want them to ever rub, and I'm not sure if 8 or 9 inch wide wheels comes into play when figuring this out. Thanks.


----------



## Walkup1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have 18 x 9" on the rear and they rub. Specs state no wider than 8" wheels


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

I have Y1 8"x17" on the front and 9"x17" on the rear of a stock 65 rear 8.2 axle.
Just ordered a Quick Performance 9" Ford based rear axle assembly 2" narrower than stock 65 width. With 275/40/17s I have 2" clearance to the inside, but no clearance to the inside of the outer fenderwells. I will pick up 1" of clearance to the outside with the new QP rear axle, so I hope to go wider with the next set of rear tires.


----------



## Imlay (Aug 12, 2018)

I was sure I was gonna replace these until I saw them in person, and after driving, I really like them.
245/45ZR17 95W


----------

